# Looking for litter mates, breeder Zillah Parr



## Freya (Mar 22, 2013)

I am wondering are there any litter mates of Bellas on here from Zillah Parr in Liverpool dad is fudge and mum is Tilly born 29th Jan 2013.
It would be lovely to hear how any are doing.


----------



## Nick (Jun 13, 2013)

*Charlie*

Hi, our puppy Charlie was born on the 26th of November and we got him from Zillah. Mum was a ruby cocker and dad miniature poodle. He looked so similar to Bella at that age.....see pic. Get in touch if you like. Nick


----------



## Freya (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi, its really nice to hear of another puppy from Zillah, Charlie looks lovely, I must say we are very pleased with Bella she is a lovely calm natured puppy who is so easy going and is constantly making us laugh with her antics.


----------

